# Looking For Someone who is looking for a 'KNOWN DONOR'??



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

hi EVERYONE...

Having decided that we are goign to go ahead with IVF on Egg Share and after speaking with Lister in London, we have decided we would like to do 'known donation'?? for those who dont know what that means, its simply that instead of me being matched to a stanger Id be doing it for an exact couple someone we know before hand.

My reasons are that for me its I want to know the person im doing it for and also thier family life etc... i dont want to stay in contact but its important for me too know where my eggs are going.... also the peoples view on if they will tell the child or children that are conceived... way we see it one day we will most likely meet anyway if they intend to tell the child or childrne about the donation.

So yup thats about it, info on me Im...

5feet 4in
strawberry blond/brown hair which is thick and curly thou cut short...and straightened
im married 
already have 8 children 3 of whom are angels...born at 22w, 24+3w and 25+4w
size 6 in a shoe

xxxx


----------



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

bumpy


----------



## Valhalla (May 25, 2006)

Are five children not enough? <smile>


----------



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

I wish it was but for me ive always wanted a big family....

Ive never had a term baby and most recently lost my son at 25+4wks and since then st marys have told me whats wrong at last... so i now have a chance at having a term baby.  xx

Obviously im very greatful for the children i have but would love to experince a healthy full pregnancy adn get to take a baby straight home... i have empty arms after losing my son xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Im so sorry for your losses, i hope all you rdreams come true in 2010


----------



## Valhalla (May 25, 2006)

Good luck hun!


----------



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks guys really appricate that xxx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

I just want to say I think its amazing that your willing to donate eggs. I cant tell you how much that will mean to a person, My friend donated eggs for me twice as first time there was no eggs and although unsuccessful her heart was so so kind and it gave me hope, so what your doing is a special thing!!!!!!!

jenny x


----------



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

Aww thanks Jenny i really appircate that i really want to help someone if i have to then i'll let the clinic match me but would love to save someone the lengthy wait and also know where my eggs are going xxx


----------



## Slumslut (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi

I am waiting to be matched with a donor but you'd be a good match!
I am 5'4"
size 6 shoe
natural dark blonde
blue eyes, fair skin
10 stone but on a diet!
I am very happily married to a lovely, gentle man who is the best Daddy ever to our little boy.

I have a boy of 8 at home and an angel baby born sleeping.
I have a 2:1 Hons degree although I currently work as a Nursery Assistant in a playgroup, because it fits in with me picking up my son from school and getting all the school holidays off.

Let me know if you'd consider us.
We are currently on the waiting list at Herts & Essex but can get to London no probs - we are on the Central Line (Essex end)

I think what you are doing is a very kind thing, and whoever gets your donated eggs will be very lucky!
xx


----------

